
Show HN: New Comment Marker - svlasov
https://gist.github.com/noscript/b0420686256ab961e4e3f668bf9f1f5b
======
svlasov
This is a Greasemonkey script that will highlight new comments since the last
visit.

Install by simply clicking the "Raw" button.

